# Who all is heading out of state for opening week?



## rnelson5 (Nov 5, 2015)

For the first time ever i will be heading NW on opening week. I normally wait later to head out so i hope it pays off. It will be 100% better than WORKING here either way!!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 5, 2015)

La back its dates up a week and my daughters band moved its biggest fundraiser up a week so I will be right here in Newnan for the LA opener Hauling band equipment but were heading out Thursday.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 5, 2015)

Will be heading out opening week.  And second opener week.  And Christmas week.  And New Years week.  And MLK weekend.  And last week of season.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 6, 2015)

vrooom said:


> Will be heading out opening week.  And second opener week.  And Christmas week.  And New Years week.  And MLK weekend.  And last week of season.



Wow.you must be single.
What you got against Georgia duck hunting?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2015)

Not sure, but more than likely!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 6, 2015)

Ill be here for the opener, but in FL from the 25th to the 3rd, hopefully. Not sure how much ill get out to Lake O though. As much as possible thats for sure.


----------



## drdarby45 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yessir


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 6, 2015)

get to stay here and hunt all week and get ready for the last field trial of the year then it is hunting everytime chance i get.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 6, 2015)

welderguy said:


> Wow.you must be single.
> What you got against Georgia duck hunting?



Married.  No kids.  Good wife who knew the deal beforehand.  Just got to keep her in pretty dresses.  Duck hunting in GA is the nut low.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 6, 2015)

vrooom said:


> Married.  No kids.  Good wife who knew the deal beforehand.  Just got to keep her in pretty dresses.  Duck hunting in GA is the nut low.



Dont give an inch, they take a 100 miles.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 6, 2015)

You ain't missing birds in se la. Aerial counts 61% fewer birds than this time last year in se la. I am not anticipating pulling the trigger more than 2 x in the am. Oh well thanks greedy commissioner hat screwed the dates up. Maybe the trout will cooperate. Will report back in the am how it's going.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 7, 2015)

dfhooked said:


> You ain't missing birds in se la. Aerial counts 61% fewer birds than this time last year in se la. I am not anticipating pulling the trigger more than 2 x in the am. Oh well thanks greedy commissioner hat screwed the dates up. Maybe the trout will cooperate. Will report back in the am how it's going.




Man that does seem super early for an opener in south LA....


----------



## alphachief (Nov 7, 2015)

We'll be in Stuttgart area first four days of the season.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 7, 2015)

dfhooked said:


> You ain't missing birds in se la. Aerial counts 61% fewer birds than this time last year in se la. I am not anticipating pulling the trigger more than 2 x in the am. Oh well thanks greedy commissioner hat screwed the dates up. Maybe the trout will cooperate. Will report back in the am how it's going.




Really?  I had to miss the opener but another group from here went without me and there reports on numbers from yesterdays scouting were smoking. 

let me know how you did, were coming Thursday.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 7, 2015)

Not a bunch of birds in the sky today but we found the one spot they wanted to be. 26 total between 5 of us. All teal. Saw a few groups of gadwalls but mainly teal where we were. One of my buddies was at his other camp about 7 miles north of us in Delacroix marsh and they had a good hunt too. Teal, pintail, mottled and hen mallards. Caught some fish about 200 yards from where we were hunting afterwards.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 7, 2015)

thats my kind of fridge! Fat Tire is some good stuff! Everything else must be for the women


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 7, 2015)

dfhooked said:


> Not a bunch of birds in the sky today but we found the one spot they wanted to be. 26 total between 5 of us. All teal. Saw a few groups of gadwalls but mainly teal where we were. One of my buddies was at his other camp about 7 miles north of us in Delacroix marsh and they had a good hunt too. Teal, pintail, mottled and hen mallards. Caught some fish about 200 yards from where we were hunting afterwards.



They waxed em due south of you.


----------



## awoods (Nov 8, 2015)

I'll be in MS the week of thanksgiving - deer hunt the first part of the week, will scout thurs and fri and finally duck hunt sat and sun. 

I'm also heading back to MS dec 19 through jan 3. Will hunt some GA holes the rest of Jan.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 8, 2015)

lots of rain yesterday and more crazy high East winds have the water up another 2'.  Entire marina parking lot under water. But my buddies at camp just got boat in water and are reporting a couple huge groups of pintails and greys on a couple of our ponds. Will report back if they find the x.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 8, 2015)

*Pic*

Marina pic


----------



## andyparm (Nov 11, 2015)

Seems like the private land guys got it good in SELA. Us public land guys didn't fair so well....at least where we were. Saturday was pretty sad and then Saturday night Katrina's little sister came knocking. Sunday was slow. Monday was better, but too little too late. Despite a lot of good reports from around us, I think the season did in fact open a little early. Big flocks moving down Monday afternoon behind the front. This coming weekend should be better down there. Unfortunately I'm back at work now. Fishing was good as usual although our trout bite wasn't as good. Red bass made up for that. My last few out of state trips have been pretty bad. Pretty much a gamble when you have to plan so far in advance. Thought about heading to Venice after Saturday, but that storm came through and scared us off that plan. Water came WAY up. Anyways, not quite what we experienced last season, but much better than being at work. Maybe the season will get better and better. Still have a few trips to take. We shall see...


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well the weather is finally starting to turn a little cooler way north. It is still not where it needs to be, but my contact said the mallard numbers have doubled over the last 4 days. It is supposed to warm up a bit and then get another shot of cooler air before next weekend. I am definitely hoping for the best and we will keep driving until we find them or run out of time one lol.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 11, 2015)

andyparm said:


> Seems like the private land guys got it good in SELA. Us public land guys didn't fair so well....at least where we were. Saturday was pretty sad and then Saturday night Katrina's little sister came knocking. Sunday was slow. Monday was better, but too little too late. Despite a lot of good reports from around us, I think the season did in fact open a little early. Big flocks moving down Monday afternoon behind the front. This coming weekend should be better down there. Unfortunately I'm back at work now. Fishing was good as usual although our trout bite wasn't as good. Red bass made up for that. My last few out of state trips have been pretty bad. Pretty much a gamble when you have to plan so far in advance. Thought about heading to Venice after Saturday, but that storm came through and scared us off that plan. Water came WAY up. Anyways, not quite what we experienced last season, but much better than being at work. Maybe the season will get better and better. Still have a few trips to take. We shall see...[/
> 
> I couldn't get to Venice for the opener, The group I usually go with went and when they woke up sun morning one of the boats bilge pumps didn't kick on and it had sank.  The bow flotation had kept the nose floating so they spent all day sunday recovering the boat and getting it running again.  They had a good day Sat. Were going back Thursday.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ill be making my annual pilgrimage to AR for the opening weekend and probably a few days after depending on the birds


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 11, 2015)

Won't be doing any out of state hunting until after Christmas. Will be headed to SE Missouri first week of January, hope it's good


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Nov 11, 2015)

Headed to SELA to hunt Nov 21-24. Splurged on a guide service to hunt private leases. Looking forward to the trip. The slight chill in the morning air already has my blood boiling.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 11, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> andyparm said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the private land guys got it good in SELA. Us public land guys didn't fair so well....at least where we were. Saturday was pretty sad and then Saturday night Katrina's little sister came knocking. Sunday was slow. Monday was better, but too little too late. Despite a lot of good reports from around us, I think the season did in fact open a little early. Big flocks moving down Monday afternoon behind the front. This coming weekend should be better down there. Unfortunately I'm back at work now. Fishing was good as usual although our trout bite wasn't as good. Red bass made up for that. My last few out of state trips have been pretty bad. Pretty much a gamble when you have to plan so far in advance. Thought about heading to Venice after Saturday, but that storm came through and scared us off that plan. Water came WAY up. Anyways, not quite what we experienced last season, but much better than being at work. Maybe the season will get better and better. Still have a few trips to take. We shall see...[/
> ...


----------



## chashlls150 (Nov 11, 2015)

I will be in east central Arkansas the last half of opening week...


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 11, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> They waxed em due south of you.


Hate you missed the opener with us ducker.....but we will get em this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 11, 2015)

tebigcountry said:


> hate you missed the opener with us ducker.....but we will get em this weekend!!!!!!


!!!


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 11, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> They waxed em due south of you.


More opener pics


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 11, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> They waxed em due south of you.


More opener pics......sorry ducker......we will smoke em this weekend....


----------



## chop1978 (Nov 12, 2015)

We are headed to Cape Cod Tuesday morning!


----------



## BaggingBandedDrakes (Nov 13, 2015)

Gaducker your buddies trip sounded alot like ours in venice last weekend.. We saw and shot good numbers and had a boat tied up to the dock sink saturday night lol


----------



## pawnmaster (Nov 14, 2015)

Can't make opener but i'm headed to dewitt, AR. thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 15, 2015)

BaggingBandedDrakes said:


> Gaducker your buddies trip sounded alot like ours in venice last weekend.. We saw and shot good numbers and had a boat tied up to the dock sink saturday night lol



So that's three boats that sank.  We're down here now slaying em.


----------

